# 55040 and 54840



## bill2doc (Jan 27, 2011)

Hi all,  trying to bill these two procedures together.  Would -51 be the correct modifier to use?

Thanks in advance!
Lynn


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Jan 30, 2011)

If these procedures were done on opposite sides of the body, use -59, but if there were done on the same side, I think they bundle.


----------

